# Planer Table



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I started making some cutting boards but don't have a planer, so I improvised. 3/4" MDF laminated with peg board. I drilled into the peg board for some dowels to use wedges to hold the stock down. The rail for the router is made of tube steel and aluminum. Works pretty good if I can toot my own horn.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice work......I wish I had room as i'd love to build one for large table tops......maybe in my next shop!!


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Good idea. Do you get any flex from the tubes?


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea that's right...I am so stealing that idea! I have several pieces of wood, 8-12" wide by 24-36" long. However they all have a slight warp to them. My jointer is only 4" wide. That would be easy to hang out of the way when not in use.

Great, great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Duncancruiser said:


> Good idea. Do you get any flex from the tubes?


Nope. Zero. The tube didn't flex and with the aluminum bars its REALLY isn't flexing.


----------



## jokker78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cool idea.
On a different note, those are some bad ass looking floors in your shop!!!!!!


----------

